# iCloud / Pages Mac / iPad



## Benjamin875 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Qu'apporte la nouvelle mise à jour de Pages iPad ?

Puis je après avoir envoyé mes documents tapés sur iPad sur le Cloud, les récupérer automatiquement sur mon MBA ? L'inverse est il possible ?

question HS : pour flux de photo, s'il n'est pas activé sur mon iPhone, je ne verrai pas les photos prises par celui ci sur mon iPad ?


----------



## Cédric74 (6 Novembre 2011)

Pour pages ipad, ton document est envoyé sur Icloud. Tu peux donc le récupérer sur ton Mac via le site Icloud. Il n'est pas mis directement dans Pages (comme ça se passe pour Ical par exemple). Même manip depuis ton Mac : il faut recharger le doc sur Icloud.com puis le récupérer sur Ipad. Ça sera plus simple quand les docs se chargeront directement depuis Icloud.


----------



## Benjamin875 (7 Novembre 2011)

Ca va, c'est pas trop dérangeant non plus ! C'est donc intéressant et je vais acheter Pages sur iPad.


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Novembre 2011)

non c'est pas le bout du monde, mais ça oblige de faire cette manip plutôt qu'une vraie synchronisation grâce à Icloud.


----------



## Benjamin875 (10 Novembre 2011)

J y pense je ne peux pas récupérer les documents sur iCloud depuis mon iPad ??


----------



## Cédric74 (11 Novembre 2011)

Je voulais aussi faire un post comment accéder à Icloud.com depuis Ipad. Ça ne marche pas chez moi non plus. Allez tiens je vais faire un post.


----------

